# Opinions on this PCT- clomid, nolva, aromasin



## DaBeast25 (Apr 12, 2011)

Cycle:

weeks 1-12 Test  @ 600mg/week (tapered up)
         1-12 Primo @ ~500mg/week

weeks 7-9 Super DMZ @ 3 tabs/day 
         10-14 Anavar @ 50-60mg/day

weeks 1-14 aromasin @20mg/day


PCT Plan (starting week 14)
Nolva 20/20/20/20/20/20
Clomid 100/100/50/50
Aromasin??? (not sure how to incorporate it)  I'm assuming it should be run longer than the SERMS... any ideas


I've never run Clomid and Nolva together.  Although there are A LOT of mixed opinions regarding Nolva and its effect on IGF-1.... I want to try running both.  

I know it's not common BUT... I'm also planning on starting both SERMS during my last week of Var(while the oils finish clearing my system) in an effort to allow the Clomid to build up in my system quickly WITHOUT having to megadose 300mg on the first day.  My theory is that on day one of my "effective pct" clomid will be prevelant enough in my system to take action faster than if I were to wait until the day after I finish Var to start.

Got this idea from Dr. Scally's PCT protocol.  I'm basically trying to create my own variation of his recommended pct protocol... the biggest difference is the addition of aromasin and the fact that I will not be using HCG.  I understand that the first week of Nolva and Clomid will do little to kickstart my system(s) but I don't necessarily consider it a waste based on my previously stated theory.

Going out on a limb here, as I know this isn't common practice but anyone have any ideas on how to incorporate Aromasin.  Or any other opinions on how great or retarded this sounds....


----------



## bigpapabuff (Apr 12, 2011)

You can run aromasin during your cycle, and run the clomid and nolva for pct. I like to go with 

clomid 70/70/35/35
nolva   40/20/20/20


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 12, 2011)

bigpapabuff said:


> You can run aromasin during your cycle, and run the clomid and nolva for pct. I like to go with
> 
> clomid 70/70/35/35
> nolva   40/20/20/20



Sounds like a pretty decent PCT for a mild cycle. I dont understand why your cycle would only contain 4 weeks of anavar. If it were mine, then I would extend it out to 6 weeks and run it at 60mg minimum.


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 12, 2011)

I wouldn't think you have to run the aromasin longer than the serms, because there should be no estrogen rebound using aromasin.  I think the consensus among the mods here is to run it the same length of time. (correct me if i'm wrong).  

My understanding is that Dr. Scally doesn't recommend running an AI during PCT, but he has stated that he isn't opposed to running an AI through PCT because it's detrimental, but becasue it doesn't allow a "clear picture" of what's going on when you get bloodwork done.  I like the idea of running an AI to make sure and prevent post pct gyno though. 

This is my understanding, I'm in no way recommending anything


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 13, 2011)

Aromasin is being run during my cycle.

Var is for 5 weeks at 50-60mg due to cost.  Considering what I spent to run primo already I only bought 200 tabs of Var.... money doesnt grow on trees around here, lol.  

As for Aromasin during pct.  It does have many benefits to increasing test production and lowering e2 which nolva and clomid does not.  I'm still trying to get a good grasp on it all myself.


----------



## XYZ (Apr 13, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> Cycle:
> 
> weeks 1-12 Test @ 600mg/week (tapered up)
> 1-12 Primo @ ~500mg/week
> ...


 

ASK THE QUESTION NO MATTER HOW "RETARDED" IT SOUNDS.....unless you want to wing it and take a chance on a major fu*k up?

You're making this too complicated.  To make things work RIGHT just start the clomid 14 days after the last test injection, no need to front load the clomid as there are no studies showing that to be of benefit.  Drop the aromasin to EOD or just take 1/2 the dose ED.

Not using HCG might make the recovery take longer, you may have to extend the use of the clomid.  YOU DO NOT NEED NOLVA, you've already got this covered with the aromasin and clomid.  Adding more doesn't necessarily make anything more happen.  DO NOT USE THE NOLVA.  You already stated the effect on igf-1 so why are you trying to use it?  There are medical studies that PROVE it does this, yet you want to dismiss these?  

I know you won't believe this and you'll do what you want anyhow but I'm telling you, if you do what you have planned you're really going to be sorry and the recovery is going to take longer or not work at all.  KEEP IT SIMPLE and trust the vets who have been there and done that more than you.  

Good luck.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the input CT, 

I actually have nolva tabs this time round which I was kinda looking forward to using instead of liquid.. however, the clomid and aromasin will be liquid chems.

I have used hcg in the past throughout my cycle, but I'm just not confident enough with the research it's use to use it without a fear of desensitizing the Ledyg Cells.  Far too many conflicting opinions on it for me so I just chose to stay away even if recovery takes slightly longer.  

I'm not dead set on anything yet so I may just go the route of clomid and aromasin.  What's your opinion on clomid dose?  about right at 100/100/50/50? possible a couple more weeks at 25mg/day?


----------



## XYZ (Apr 13, 2011)

DaBeast25 said:


> Thanks for the input CT,
> 
> I actually have nolva tabs this time round which I was kinda looking forward to using instead of liquid.. however, the clomid and aromasin will be liquid chems.
> 
> ...


 
That's a myth.

That clomid dose is fine but even 50mg ED for 30 days would be fine.


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 13, 2011)

I've read posts by Dr. scally in which he agrees with CT that desensitizing won't happen with HCG at the dosages typically used by BBers.  He was giving 2500 EOD during his study and all subjects returned to normal hormonal levels in 45 days.  If desensitization happened, they wouldn't have been able to return to their normal levels.


----------



## GMO (Apr 13, 2011)

ct said:


> ask the question no matter how "retarded" it sounds.....unless you want to wing it and take a chance on a major fu*k up?
> 
> You're making this too complicated.  To make things work right just start the clomid 14 days after the last test injection, no need to front load the clomid as there are no studies showing that to be of benefit.  Drop the aromasin to eod or just take 1/2 the dose ed.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## MDR (Apr 13, 2011)

ct said:


> ask the question no matter how "retarded" it sounds.....unless you want to wing it and take a chance on a major fu*k up?
> 
> You're making this too complicated.  To make things work right just start the clomid 14 days after the last test injection, no need to front load the clomid as there are no studies showing that to be of benefit.  Drop the aromasin to eod or just take 1/2 the dose ed.
> 
> ...



+2


----------

